# Backing Track - PLINI - Every Piece Matters



## bobmitch (Feb 21, 2017)

Hope this is the right forum for this!

Needed something to play along to while learning this song, so I've been making this backing track. As per the video description, I've got the drums and bass about 98% of the way there. Clean guitar is kinda done, and have some sketchy rhythm parts done for the first half. Not sure how much more effort I'll put into this - it's good enough for me to enjoy playing along to it - so I made the video for anybody else who might like it.

Youtube Video


----------



## spilla (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice work man but why no choir 

Would love for Plini to release stems of his albums/singles (same as Lamb of God's Sacrament producer album version). Unfortunately not many bands seem to be into that. I kinda understand it.. but still.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobmitch (Feb 22, 2017)

spilla said:


> Nice work man but why no choir
> 
> Would love for Plini to release stems of his albums/singles (same as Lamb of God's Sacrament producer album version). Unfortunately not many bands seem to be into that. I kinda understand it.. but still.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Cheers. I might throw a vst choir in there later, but anything's better than me trying to sing it myself. 

Stems would be great, but I'm actually finding it fun to 'recreate' the songs - it gets me used to using a DAW again and is actually good practice for when I start writing again myself.

Honestly, the only time I've really wished for stems is when I don't like the mix of an album - e.g. Remedy Lane by Pain of Salvation, which was thankfully remixed/remastered last year.

Anyway, I've started working on another Plini song, feedback appreciated:

Electric Sunrise Backing - V1


----------

